# Puppy meal time



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I reduced the number of meals when my toys were 5 or 6 months, as I recall. Old enough that their tummies were big enough to keep them going for longer.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Fjm. That sounds like a reasonable age. Growth spurts are slowing down as they get closer to adulthood too.


----------



## WinnieThePoodle (Sep 1, 2020)

I cut it from 3 to 2 at the age of 6 months. Winnie decided for herself to cut out breakfast so it wasn't really my choice anyway.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

WtP, that’s what I was wondering, maybe the dog themselves decide.


----------



## WinnieThePoodle (Sep 1, 2020)

Skylar said:


> WtP, that’s what I was wondering, maybe the dog themselves decide.


I had been thinking about what to do for the best at the time and she just stopped eating breakfast so it seemed natural to just cut it out. I only ever give her a little bit of breakfast if for any reason she didn't eat her dinner the night before just incase she is a bit hungry but she doesn't always want it so I give it to her later. It used to worry me when she left her meals but she knows when she is hungry and at last weigh in was 9.9kg so she isn't wasting away.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Haha, I completely understand the worry about making sure they are fed when in reality they are well fed and just moderating their diet to stay healthy.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

As the boys turned 6m we took them and ourselves on a trip. That seemed as good a time as any to switch to two meals, with the light bedtime snacky.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Rose n Poos, ironically we have a trip planned when Theo will be 6 months, so maybe that will be a good time to switch with all the new distractions


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

It was partly practicality lol. It seemed easier to try to manage 2 meals when everybody's schedules were already a bit off. Our vet felt 6m was fine too. 
As it turned out, Remo was quite off his feed while oot but fine otherwise. Even ChowHound, errr, Neo, was off a bit on his food. 
Neo also displayed a habit of pooping upon entrance to a hotel room at least a couple of times, so lesson learned there too .


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Rose n Poos said:


> Neo also displayed a habit of pooping upon entrance to a hotel room at least a couple of times, so lesson learned there too .


 oh no 🤦‍♀️. We’ll be staying with my daughter so I hope we don’t see any naughty behavior. But I will be keeping him tethered to me and will treat him like a younger puppy in the potty trained department to avoid issues.


----------



## Starvt (Nov 5, 2019)

I have large dogs so not quite the same, don't have to worry about low blood sugar and such.
But I started by offering half the daily portion at breakfast, and then whatever was left was lunch. 
Although I rarely actually fed it as a meal, but used it over the day for training/management.
It just worked out well since less management was needed as he got older and ate more at regular meals.


----------

